# Which food processor should I buy?



## msafi (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm tired of cutting onions, slicing tomatoes, chopping potatoes, dicing garlic, plucking parsley, and all of that stuff. Has somebody invented some kind of a tool that eliminates the most time-consuming part of cooking, food prep?

I looked on YouTube for food processors, but I couldn't find an exciting product that does everything. I'm looking for something that can make the cutting board obsolete.

I live in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, so I can't order stuff online. Only big-brand names are available in our stores here, like Philips, Black & Decker, and others...

Thanks a lot for your help.

M.K.

Note to forum admins: this text editing window is really unusable in Firefox 4.0. I can't see or move the text caret. Just thought I'd bring this to your attention.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There's only one multi-purpose tool I know of that can do all those tasks efficiently and well. It's called a sharp knife.

Food processors are OK when you're prepping a lot of food. But for day-to-day use, a knife really makes more sense.


----------



## msafi (Aug 9, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> But for day-to-day use, a knife really makes more sense.


That's the thing. I don't cook everyday -- only once or twice a week. And I cook big batches of food, so I need a more efficient tool to assist in this tedious mission.


----------

